# DEWA Epay



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone else having problems this Month?

Received the email and sms asking me to pay but no paper bill has been delivered and the online screen shows I have "No bills to pay" ???

Tried calling them but couldn't get through.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I received some odd emails/smss from them too - even after I paid. I looked online and it said no bills to pay, so I printed the page (with the date on it) and kept it for my records.

*shrug*

-md000/Mike


----------



## thjensen (Jul 11, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Anyone else having problems this Month?
> 
> Received the email and sms asking me to pay but no paper bill has been delivered and the online screen shows I have "No bills to pay" ???
> 
> Tried calling them but couldn't get through.


Had the same problem, even got a reminder today, but when I went to dewa's website it said no bills to pay.
However, when I logged in to my internt banking service at emiratesNBD, I thought I might as well enable the possibility to pay DEWA bills via the bank, after the setup procedure I clicked DEWA and there was the bill....which I then paid of course :clap2:

regards Thomas


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thjensen said:


> Had the same problem, even got a reminder today, but when I went to dewa's website it said no bills to pay.
> However, when I logged in to my internt banking service at emiratesNBD, I thought I might as well enable the possibility to pay DEWA bills via the bank, after the setup procedure I clicked DEWA and there was the bill....which I then paid of course :clap2:
> 
> regards Thomas


Same here but I've never been able to pay bills online via the DEWA website anyway. I always pay online through my Emirates NBD credit card using the online banking system. Their online banking is pretty good


----------



## thjensen (Jul 11, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Same here but I've never been able to pay bills online via the DEWA website anyway. I always pay online through my Emirates NBD credit card using the online banking system. Their online banking is pretty good


Neither have I (ever been able to pay through DEWA's site), as this was my first DEWA bill


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thjensen said:


> Neither have I (ever been able to pay through DEWA's site), as this was my first DEWA bill


oooh first DEWA bill! You must been new around here then so Welcome to Dubai. Look out for nasty DEWA surprises!!!


----------



## thjensen (Jul 11, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> oooh first DEWA bill! You must been new around here then so Welcome to Dubai. Look out for nasty DEWA surprises!!!


Thanks and yes brand new, since september. Will make sure to watch my DEWA bills carefully.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

DEWA had a problem with there systems & all October bills were not uploaded onto there website - THIS IS A PROBLEM FOR ALL

They are hoping to get the bills uploaded by the end of this Month (November), in the meantime they will obviously just cut us all off for not paying our bills.....

There advice is to pay in the DEWA office, ATM's, etc, just incase there online payment is still not operational by the end of the Month


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dewa and month of September /October do not go together...

last time in 2009 they changed the system from Oracle to SAPS and i paid dh 800 extra for no reason as they were not able to reverse the billing.... the whole dubai was standing/ sitting on the floor of dewa with an over charged bill worth dh 10000....

they only apologized in media for this... but most of us paid the 37 days billing... that becomes a lot as per the formula they use for consumption...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

just paid my oct dewa bill yesterday online on the dewa website, i have been paying online with no problems.


----------

